# Water help!



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Hiya,

I noticed that my Betta was being kinda feisty last night and chasing the minnows, checked the nitrite/nitrate levels which seemed high so decided to do a partial water change. I've just done another water check and here are the results:

Ph - 7.0
Ammonia - 2.0ppm
Nitrite - 2.0ppm
Nitrate - 10ppm

I'm not sure what to do ... another water change? Is there anything I can add to the water to help? I use tap water and Bioactive Tapsafe in the tank. There are three live plants and two ornaments.

Help please!!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes right away. You need those readings down asap. Is your filter cycled? By the readings it doesnt look like it. How often do you do changes on this tank?


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I agree it sounds like your tank might be cycling with fish in it right now. You should do a water change ASAP. Remember, the amount you take out is the amount your levels will go down. Aka a 50% water change will reduce your ammonia, nitrAtes, and nitrItes by 50%


----------



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks. I've found cycling a really confusing subject and followed the advice of our local pet shop which I think was wrong. I'm thinking now we introduced the fish far too early but there's no where else to house them now :-(

The fish have been in the tank for around a month and we've been doing partial water changes around twice a week since. 

If the filter is being cycled with the fish in are we harming the fish? That's the last thing I'd want to do.

As I've mentioned in other posts, my hubby and I have been given a 20g tank which we're hoping to set up ... I'd really appreciate advice in cycling it. I've googled fishless cycling but find it really complicated for me!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You are cycling(only explanation for ammonia and nitrIte).You need to do TWO 50% water changes;1 today and again this evening or tomorrow.The nitrAtes are no big deal and 10 is a GOOD number.You need to have 0 ammonia,and 0 nitrItes.This will only occur when the filter has finished cycling,so until then you need to keep the ammonia under 1.The ammonia and nitrIte are very bad for the fish.
Jamnigh has nailed it also;if you change 50% then the level of your nutrients will be reduced by that percent,so 50% today should get you to 1 ppm ammonia(SHOULD),and lower your nitrIte to 1 ppm,thesecond change will cut that in half again.
REMEMBER to dechlorinate and try to get replacement water as close to tank temp as possible.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Here is the fishless cycle thread. All you need to know is right there.

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

:fish-in-bowl: Welcome, I found this link for you that might help. LFS are great but they have been known to misinform customers just to make a sale, I know, it happened to me. Good luck with your fish and keep us posted.

Tips for Cycling Your New Aquarium - The First Tank Guide - Getting Your Fish Tank Up and Running with Minimal Headaches


----------



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Right, I've done a 50% water change. It's evening here so I'll do another 50% in the morning. Should I check the water in a couple of hours or just leave it till after the second water change?

Thanks for the links about cycling ... I'll have a read of them this evening. 

Really appreciate your help ... I'd no idea having an aquarium was so much work ... but I'm loving it


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Wait till tomorrow and just change 50% again,then test like 4 hours later.


----------



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

2nd 50% water change done an hour or so ago. I'll check the water later and post the results.


----------



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Hiya, I've just tested the water:

Ph - 6.7
Nitrite - 2.0 
Ammonia - 0.5

Really pleased at the reduction in ammonia but unsure why nitrite is staying the same? I'm wondering if I should leave it and test again later? Can nitrite take a while to give a true reading? The last 50% change was done just over 4 hours ago.

Thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I believe you are cycling,therefore you will get higher nitrIte reading then ammonia as the beneficial bacteria grow.Although nitrItes are not good for fish they are less damaging then ammonia.You do want to have some(your reading now is good) ammonia to grow your bacteria.Just keep an eye on all levels and don't let ammonia go over 1 ppm.


----------



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Today's results:

Ph - 6.8
Ammonia - 0.25ppm
Nitrite - 2.0ppm
Nitrate - 10ppm

I haven't done a water change since Friday so should I do another one today? Or wait and test again tomorrow? 

Thanks again for all your advice ... talk about a learning curve ;-)


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would change 50% to get nitrites down to 1ppm.You're filter is cycling well though so keep an eye on it as the nitrAte spike should be in a week or so.Then you'll change 50% (aprox.) again to get nitrAtes to around 20.


----------



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Great thanks Coralbandit ... I really appreciate your guidance on this 

On another note ... does anyone have any tips for filling a tank? Hubby & I have been given a 90l tank which we filled ready to start cycling ... it was a killer running backwards and forwards from our kitchen into the living room with 2l containers of water!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Amazon.com: python no-spill
Aqueon also makes waterchange systems.They come with up 50' of hose and extensions are available.
They make doing the right thing(waterchanges) easier.
When using water change systems get water to correct temp and add dechlorinator for WHOLE VOLUME OF AQUARIUM(not just amount replaced).


----------



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Great thanks ... I've had a look on the Amazon UK site and found it too ... brilliant ... will let hubby have a look and see what he thinks.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

LOL I can feel your pain, I have moved a 55 gallon tank several times and would use one gallon milk jugs to fill it up. Unless I can figure a way to get a hose from the kitchen sink to the tank I have no other idea's on how to fill it. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The python hooks to the faucet. They are great tools, snowghost. You should think of investing in one.


----------



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Today's results:

Ph 6.7
Ammonia - 0.25ppm
Nitrite - 2.0ppm
Nitrate - 5ppm

I'll do another 50% water change today. Not sure why nitrate has dropped to 5ppm? Is that normal?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It(nitrate) dropped from 10 to 5 when you did your last 50% water change.No problem,just keep changing to keep ammonia and nitrites under/around 1ppm.


----------



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Today's readings on the 28l tank:

pH - 6.0
Ammonia - 0.25ppm
Nitrite - 1.0ppm (well, between 0.5 and 1.0ppm)
Nitrate - 0ppm

I realise that it'll be a few days before the Nitrate spike so I'm thinking a 0 reading is OK? Bit surprised that the pH has dropped to 6.

Still dosing the 90l with ammonia ... no nitrite reading yet but that'll come ... quite happy that I'm in control there but definitely looking forward to having the cycle completed eventually and being able to enjoy some fish in it!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Not so sure why your pH has dropped my self?Have you added anything(driftwood...)?All your other levels seem great and will be working themselves out in time.I wouldn't do anything to adjust pH,but I sure do wonder what is up?Try testing your source and setting a bucket out for 24 hours (bubbled if you can) and test next day.


----------



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for that Coralbandit. I'll test the source and see what the pH is. I've changed nothing in the tank (except the water!) so it's got me baffled!


----------



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Today's readings:

pH - 6.8 (think I must have done something wrong yesterday!)
Ammonia - 0.25 ppm (well, really somewhere between 0 and 0.25 ppm)
Nitrite - 0.25 ppm
Nitrate - 0 ppm

Really pleased with how it's going ... should I leave the water for a couple of days now or do another partial water change? 

All going well with the 90l and got a nitrite reading today when I tested the water so that's brilliant. On to the next stage of the process  

Just wondered, in general, how often folks do water changes and how often you'd test the water?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

gingergnome said:


> Today's readings:
> 
> pH - 6.8 (think I must have done something wrong yesterday!)
> Ammonia - 0.25 ppm (well, really somewhere between 0 and 0.25 ppm)
> ...


No water changes till ammonia or nitrites get to 1 ppm.
GETTING BETTER!YEA!


----------



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Another question! The ammonia and nitrites are still staying around 0.25ppm which I'm pleased about. Until I got my head round cycling (and after the fish were in my 28l) I was doing partial water changes every 4-6 days ... is that about right? 

Also, I'm fishless cycling my 90l tank - nitrite readings are still high so I know I'm nowhere near ready for fish but I'm just wondering ... how soon after getting 0 readings for ammonia and nitrites can I put fish in? Would it be counter-productive to leave it for another fortnight or so? 

Thanks, GG


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Change water when you get to 1 ppm ammonia or nitrite.After being done with cycling you can change as much water as you want,but for now it is helpful to let the bacteria grow to some degree.IMO once cycled every tank should get turned over(have waterchanged) 100% every month.It really allows you to see your fish grow to their fullest and present their best colors.ONCE cycled you can never change too much water,until then let testing dictate your changes.


----------

